
Ask HN: Would you trust your real work to Google if they can just lock you out? - sds111
This spate of people being locked out of their Google Docs is disturbing.  I have now transferred all my work out of it.  I can&#x27;t afford to be stopped willy-nilly just because they think my journalistic work might not agree with their views.
======
codeonfire
I would never trust any IP or business docs to a third party storage service.
And definitely code including secrets would not be stored on things like
github, codecommit, etc. Have known too many corporate executives and learned
no one can be trusted. People used to trust sourceforge at one point. If there
is any doubt about the security or confidentiality of your work...there is no
doubt.

------
PascLeRasc
Sure, it's their software/servers/drive space. Your question is framed just to
attract people who have the same view as you though.

Google isn't a government. They aren't obligated to recognize my right to free
speech, and they don't have to hold files they don't want to.

------
sds111
I'll continue to use Google Drive as a backup, of course. Thankfully, all my
computers have LibreOffice.

In the end, I'll just make sure I have multiple copies of all the current
files. That's not a bad thing.

PTL I don't have a Chromebook. Those guys could be royally screwed.

------
ehllo
I personally think, it is always a bad idea to put important IP/Knowledge(or
your complete business) into the hands of other Companies/People. You play in
their Garden and if they decide to "alter" the agremeent, than you have to
deal with it.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Make sense of course but it can be difficult from a practical sense, not so
much for Google Docs but for things like AWS/Azure. Reputation definitely
matter here, I trust Amazon and Microsoft more than Google for sure when it
comes to suddenly pulling the plug on services people are using.

~~~
ehllo
Infrastructure is a bit different, because it is interchangeable and your IP
isn't. It make sense to use IT-Services and Hosting, but i think there are
also many cases when a companie should think about the cost of cloud(instead
of easy and fast setup - pinterest and many others burned high amount of
capital ) or a move to another Hosting/Cloud service(better price or stop
paying a rival - netflix and amazon aws).

------
Ice_cream_suit
Multiple backups, local, remote-same-nation and remote-on-another-continent
are essential for any data that is worth preserving.

------
pcunite
Google, the PayPal of data. _Hope you don 't need it when we say you can't
have it!_

